

Academia.edu looking to hire rockstar Flash developer - RichardPrice

Academia.edu, currently in beta, is a San Francisco-based social networking site for academics. The founders are from Oxford and Stanford. Academia.edu has raised venture funding from some of the leading investors in Europe: <p><pre><code> - Saul Klein (the 'Ron Conway' of Europe) 
 - Brent Hoberman (founder of Lastminute.com which was acquired for $1bn) 
 - Oxford University
 - NewMedia Spark (UK VC firm) 
 - Hugo Burge and David Soskin (founders of Cheapflights.com) 
</code></pre>
We're planning a really cool Flash application for Academia.edu. Version 1 of the app should take approximately a month. We're looking to hire a Flash developer to code the app. Initially we are looking to hire on a contract basis, but if things go well (we hope they will), we'd want to make an offer for a permanent position. <p>Candidates must: <p><pre><code> - Have CS background or equivalent experience
 - Have 1 year+ Flash experience 
 - Be passionate about developing great products
</code></pre>
Academia.edu is in Rails - you'll need to be able to handle the interactions between Rails and Flash. We'd prefer it if you were in San Francisco, as we can then discuss the app in person, but we'll definitely consider candidates outside of San Francisco. We want to work with the best people, wherever they are. <p>If you could be interested in building a cool Flash application, send Richard an email at richard -at- academia.edu
======
curmudgeon
how did you manage to bend the .edu registration rules?

per <http://www.educause.edu/edudomain/eligibility.asp> : "Only postsecondary
institutions that are institutionally accredited by an agency on the U.S.
Department of Education's list of Nationally Recognized Accrediting Agencies
(see recognized accrediting bodies) may obtain an Internet name in the .edu
domain."

I am aware that "[a]ll institutions holding names as of October 29, 2001 in
the .edu domain will be allowed to keep them without regard to institutional
eligibility requirements at this time." but am sure that this would not cover
the sale of an .edu domain to a startup company not engaged in education per
se.

Care to clarify?

~~~
RichardPrice
Sure - our company registered the domain before 2001 (in 1999).

~~~
curmudgeon
This cannot be true since your company Academia Inc. was not incorporated
until 11/14/2006.

~~~
RichardPrice
Our organization registered the domain in '99 and incorporated in '06.

~~~
curmudgeon
_cough_

The history of whois and nameserver records indicates otherwise...

Anyway, good luck basing your business on what seems like an illegally
acquired domain name.

~~~
sharpshoot
The only comments being made by curmudgeon appear to be today and about this
post. This seems like a troll account.

~~~
curmudgeon
Exposing an obvious lie is now considered trolling?

------
curmudgeon
For those interested, compensation seems rather generous:

"We are offering a salary of $80,000, and options of between 4-5%." (cf.
[http://www.kdnuggets.com/jobs/2007-09-11_academia_7_senior.h...](http://www.kdnuggets.com/jobs/2007-09-11_academia_7_senior.html)
)

~~~
electric
Re: generous....

It depends on what the options are priced at and what the vesting period is.

------
tarkin2
I knew I shouldn't have given up the Guitar :(

------
downer
What is a "Rockstar Developer"?

~~~
Shooter
I dunno, but half the Flash/Flex/Actionscript ads I see say that.

"We need an Actionscript Rockstar! You must be comfortable with AS2, AS3,
scissor-kicks, and fending off web standards groupies."

~~~
cellis
Among the titles I've seen;

Ruby on Rails Ninja.... Actionscript Rockstar... Java Guru... C++ Genius... C#
Jedi... PHP junkie...

and finally

HTML Whiz

